# Regular Season Game 62 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. New Jersey Nets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(37-24)/(28-33)*

When/Where:
*Friday, March 9, 7:30 p.m.*
*Toyota Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Kidd / Carter / Adams / Moore / Collins*



*PREVIEW

When Yao Ming was sidelined for much of the season, the Houston Rockets proved they could be successful without their star center dominating. They are showing the same to be true since he's returned.

Playing his first home game in nearly three months, Yao hopes to help the Rockets build off one of their strongest offensive efforts of the season and avoid a fourth straight home loss as they face the New Jersey Nets.

The Rockets (37-24) shot 51.3 percent from the field, made 15 of their 28 3-point attempts and matched a season high with 31 assists in their 111-80 win over Boston on Wednesday.

Yao, in his second game since returning from a knee injury that sidelined him for 32 games, had 11 points, five rebounds and four assists in 19 minutes, but he got winded early and struggled with foul trouble.

"It's going to be a slow process for him to really catch up to us and get in game shape," said Tracy McGrady, who had 25 points and nine assists. "But it's a great thing to have him back, it will relieve some of the pressure off of me offensively and just give ourselves a low-post presence."

However, in his return to the lineup on Monday at Cleveland, Yao was a much bigger factor with 16 points and 11 rebounds in 28 minutes, but the Rockets lost 91-85.

Houston had an impressive 20-12 record without Yao, who broke a bone below his right knee in a Dec. 23 game against the Los Angeles Clippers.

The Rockets, though, have missed Yao's presence lately when playing at home. They've lost three in a row at the Toyota Center, averaging 78.7 points and shooting below 40 percent from the field.

Houston could be getting a break by hosting a New Jersey team which has lost by double digits in each of the first two games of its six-game road trip.

The Nets (28-33) have lost three straight and six of nine overall, including a 102-89 defeat at Dallas on Tuesday.

Vince Carter had 32 points, eight assists and six rebounds, but missed seven of his first eight shots and finished 10-of-25 from the field.

New Jersey trailed by one point late in the third quarter, but didn't score in the next six minutes, missing nine shots in a row.

"If we get that kind of effort every night, we've got a good chance," said Jason Kidd, who had 11 points, eight rebounds and eight assists. "We gave ourselves a chance to win against a very good team."

Carter is shooting 32.4 percent during the team's three-game skid, and the Nets have failed to crack the 90-point plateau in that span. The team had scored more than 100 points in its previous five games.

New Jersey may have a tough time turning around its offensive struggles against a Houston team which leads the league in opponents' field-goal percentage and ranks second in scoring defense. The Rockets have held opponents to an average of 90.9 points on 42.6 percent shooting.

The Nets shot a season-low 32.9 percent from the field in a 96-71 home loss to Houston on Dec. 27 in the teams' first meeting this season.*

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bets on people, and remember that wager with Nets.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Because the Nets front court has no offense I would not mind seeing Juwan starting this game to give our offense more potency


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

What Chuck's double/double last game wasn't good enough for you?

LOL just kidding.

What I would like to see is a game where no one gets hurt.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am happy with a game that the Rockets win and nobody gets hurt


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lol, TMAC tried to pull Boki up but Boki didn't give him a damn, TMAC was pissed and pulled his hand away.:biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

What kills us (and Alston) are his rushed little pull up jumpers with about 21 left on the shot clock. He very rarely makes them. There's just no need.

And I love T-Mac, but I still don't understand why he feels he needs to take a ridiculously deep three a couple of times every game with plenty left on the clock and zero chance of an offensive rebound. He can make that shot sometimes, but the percentage just isn't good enough to warrant the attempt.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> lol, TMAC tried to pull Boki up but Boki didn't give him a damn, TMAC was pissed and pulled his hand away.:biggrin:


He has always been like that. Do you remember how in the World Championships Yao went to say a few words to him at half time and Nachbar pretty much refused to make eye contact?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I knew it would take 3 games before Yao looks Great again! I'm pleased w/ this start...31 pts in the 1st & NJ was off for 3 days. Does Vince stay w/ Tmac when they are town that long?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Eat it JVG, I hope you eat is hard. You now know what you did when you never gave Boki a chance, and now he is torching us.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

IS Jake on the bench havent seen him yet??????????????????????????

SO many PFs already from Deke and Chuck

alittle worrying


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS we should go to Yao in the centre more often


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> He has always been like that. Do you remember how in the World Championships Yao went to say a few words to him at half time and Nachbar pretty much refused to make eye contact?


oh, I didn't know that. Does he really have to be like that? He might hate that JVG didn't give him much PT or he might hate having been traded, but what did that have to do with his former teammates? geez, dunno what he's thinking


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

lol as soon as i said that Yao becomes leading scorer for the Rockets


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hroz said:


> IS Jake on the bench havent seen him yet??????????????????????????
> 
> alittle worrying


yes, he is


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Horrible play in the last couple of minutes.

Yao misses badly on a shot that shouldn't have been difficult.
Then Alston ignores Yao, who has his man behind him under the basket, and turns it over.
Then they go to Juwan Howard in the post, as Yao stands at the top of the arc.
Then, with Yao in the post, Head chucks up a three with a guy in his face.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

You gotta admit that 16points 8rebounds at the half is very encouraging even if it is against a Krsticless Nets.

2TOs maybe alittle high.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

52-42 Rock..I like the 50 @ half, if history means anything we should take this game. Tmac lost his touch, but will get it going w/ a change of socks or something @ half. He is making the assist his focus when the shot isn't going. Yao moving nice, still hasn't gotten that wind @ 100%....but still effective.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

The "Mac-Hayes" Pick n' Roll does it again! 

62-49 Rock....Tmac got it going now, look out


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao broke the 20/10 mark already

The volcano is slowly rumbling...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

70-54 Rock...Tmac just went for a "Knock-out" blow...foul on Cliff

Hayes gives Vince some "paint work" lol for 2pts...crowd loved it!

Vince throwing up some some silly lay-ups, no expression or passion from him so far


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AllEyezonTX said:


> The "Mac-Hayes" Pick n' Roll does it again!
> 
> 62-49 Rock....Tmac got it going now, look out


Hayes works so well with our dynamic duo. But no rebounds tonight yet??? what's up with that?

Solid game for the team, great to see Yao get his 20/10 again


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

and kudos to Boki for being the best player on the Nets :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Is Alston insane again? What kind of shot was that?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yao has 20 points on less than 10 FGAs

too bad no nets fans were willing to bet this year


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

chuck hayes can make free-throws into a Drama Series....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


Yao Mania said:


> and kudos to Boki for being the best player on the Nets :biggrin:



:lol: I still have a bobble-head from when he was a rocket...I think I will put it on ebay:biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC or Yao or Nachbar to lead the scoring?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

78-63 Kidd fouls Tmac...Why is he on Tmac anyway?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> yao has 20 points on less than 10 FGAs
> 
> too bad no nets fans were willing to bet this year


It'd only be fair if Krstic was back for them


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

why has Boki started driving to the basket....I'm glad he his

Tmac getting fouled on the jumper allnight

Tmac shooting 2


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac and Yao getting to the line 23 times total thru 3Qs, now THAT's what I like to see


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Chuck throws Boki's shot, but a foul...I like the play

85-64 Rock...15pts for "New Socks" McGrady! 

4th quarter coming up...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> chuck hayes can make free-throws into a Drama Series....


He makes chris dudly and anthony mason look good.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

^^yeah, right!

Wow..Howard gave him (mikki) alittle bit of Deke' on that hit


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

89-64 Rock..."Take that, Cuz" - Tmac


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Skip to My Lou with the final dagger... its OVA! Novak and VSpan time!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

96-68 Rock aka Blow-out

Tmac 32pts, he should be coming out soon

alston gives the Nets bench a


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Holla!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This should be the line up out there

Tsalakidis
Novak
Snyder
Spanoulis
Lucas


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah we are up by 28, there is no reason why our bench is not in...

If it gets below 15 then I would be worried...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

101-72...where is the Bench, VG? come on.....

Batt with a Hiiiigghhh 3


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think our bench guys will come in around the 5min mark. We're waiting for the Nets to pull out the white flag first I think

Boki with a new career high, congrats!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

lil' lucas in, but that's it?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Lethal Luther adds insult to injury. Ok, lets put in Kill Bill...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

yes....Novak w/ YAO!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao was hammered, but I know the refs are ready to go....Yao 2nd foul


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've only seen the beginning 4th quarter and the Rockets are on fire. The bench players are starting to get on the court.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Jake, VSpan, Novak, JLIII, and Battier I believe?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

110-who cares....Novak w/ the triple pump miss, he's use to the game being over by now. Synder gets no time, tonight?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It looks like the Nets lost the will to play in the 4th.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AllEyezonTX said:


> 110-who cares....Novak w/ the triple pump miss, he's use to the game being over by now. Synder gets no time, tonight?


Snyder probably didn't wanna bother 

The 3rd Q's always been the worse for us, so its great to see us coming out to play like the way we did today

T-Mac 3-10 from 3pt range but ends up with 34pts

Good wins against weak teams, now lets see how we do against the big boys


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Easy win. To bad I missed most of the game. The bench players needs to work on the defense. VSpan needs to work on his passing.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL yeah what happenned to Kirk?????????????
He doesnt even get garbage time anymore????????????
Or he didnt wanna go out there?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Jeff just said on his post game comments that Yao did not play well??? You **** WADDD!!!! WACKODOODLE?? I HATE HIM YOU LITTLE GREMLIN?


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Damn, that game was total destruction, so much so that TMac was just stat padding at the end.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

debarge said:


> Jeff just said on his post game comments that Yao did not play well??? You **** WADDD!!!! WACKODOODLE?? I HATE HIM YOU LITTLE GREMLIN?


are you sure he wasnt being sarcastic. its hard to tell since he is always angry and degrading players


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> It'd only be fair if Krstic was back for them


i made the bet last year with tmac out. we sucked with tmac out last year.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Snyder probably didn't wanna bother


Snyder's in the doghouse



> Guard Kirk Snyder was healthy and Bonzi Wells (sore right foot) was unable to play, but Snyder was placed on the inactive list after having had his minutes drastically cut Wednesday.
> 
> With Wells out, Snyder had played 18 minutes in Denver, 29 minutes against San Antonio and 14 minutes against Cleveland, before playing only the last five minutes Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

First Bonzi now Snyder..................

Gotta wonder if it is the players or the coach...............
I think Kirk's frustration is undertsandable he would be in any other teams rotation.


----------

